# Randall RG100,RG200..G3 series, Plus or no Plus question



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone know whats the difference between a RG200 G3 without PLUS and with PLUS??

I searched and the only difference I found is the price...
the new ones go like 799usd, the old ones are like 500usd new or even less.

Thank you


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

On the combos there is a "D" before the Plus, D is for digital effects which the standard plus does not have.

Have tried the effects on them and money is better saved for pedals. These are Metal amps and work very well, just don't goofy them up with effects.

I have a Head and an RX 75 cab.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply
But my question was asking about the difference between a 
RG200 G3 PLUS and a RG200 G3(Older type without the word 'plus')
because I cant tell from the specs.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Did you try asking at the Randall forum?


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you , I just got the answer from Randall customer service:


CService to me 
show details 2:41 PM (1 hour ago) Reply



We modified the gain circuit to suit the taste of players, reduced it a tad bit, the older models were very high gain and could feedback if played at full gain volume easily, etc.

Some other minor enhancements and fixups. Most of the featured of the amps are exactly the same.

Thanks,


Stacy Puckett
Customer Service Rep
U.S. Music Corp.
444 E. Courtland St.
Mundelein, IL 60060


So I guess for playing extreme metal, its a Minus rather than a Plus?


----------

